# Trouble Gettinginto Reverse ('13 Ls Manual)



## lsss (Nov 14, 2013)

Noticed a couple of times our 2013 Cruze LS (1.8l) with about 45,000 miles seems to have sort of a problem getting into reverse. Like you would go to shift and it's very hard to get into reverse. The first time it happened to me I just thought maybe I hadn't pushed the clutch in all the way. I'm away right now but my gf just mentioned to me that when she took the car today, it's like she shifted into reverse and the shifter just pushed out of reverse to neutral. I'm thinking it is probably more like it never engaged in reverse. 

Anyway - anyone know if this is common? Any likely causes of this or just a couple of absent minded shifts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have any rubbing noises when the car is moving? Reverse seems to be the first gear to go when the clutch is starting to wear out or the throwout bearing is going.


----------



## lsss (Nov 14, 2013)

No rubbing noise that I can recall. Anything else it could be - would have expected to get more than 45K - I know everyone probably says they are easy on their clutch but I feel like we're pretty easy on the car, no racing off at stop, no foot resting or hovering, etc.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you changed transmission fluid? And, have you lubricated the shifter assembly on the transmission? And, lubricate the spot there the cable meets the sleeves with some sort of thick grease. I have the same issue with my 6mt


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't help with why it's gotten worse, but putting into first before reverse may help. You can also try pushing into the reverse gate while letting up the clutch.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should have at least an inch of freeplay on the clutch, when the clutch disc gets thin, that freeplay disappears.

Also a collar under the gear shift knob that has to be lifted all the way up before you can shift into reverse, least on the 1.4L engine. Maybe that is misadjusted or gum or something underneath it. Only goes up about an eighth of an inch.


----------

